# اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس



## mina1 (1 مارس 2008)

*اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس

إِيلِيِّا

اسم عبري ومعناه ((إلهي يهوه)) والصيغة اليونانية لهذا الاسم هي اليأس وتستعمل أحياناً في العربية.

إِيزَابَل

يحتمل أن معنى الاسم ((غير مرتفع)) 

أنْدرَاوُس

اسم يوناني معناه ((رجل حقاً))

سارة

اسم عبراني معناه (( أميرة )).

سام

اسم عبراني معناه (( اسم )) 

سَلْوَى

طيور ترحل من إفريقية في الجنوب إلى الشمال في أسراب كثيرة العدد جداً، وقد صيد منها في إيطاليا مئة ألف طائر في يوم واحد، وهي تطير في أسراب فتشبه السحاب الكثيف ويُسمى السلوى باللغة اللاتينية Coturnix dactylisonas

سُليمان

اسم عبري معناه (( رجل سلام ))

سِمعان

اسم عبراني معناه (( مستمع )) 

سَوْسَن

نبات ينمو في المراعي حيث تأكل وترعى الغزلان والأغنام كما ينمو بين الأشواك  كذلك كانوا يزرعونه في الحدائق الخاصة  لكنه كان ينمو في الأودية بكثرة حتى تسمّى بسوسنة الأودية  وكان ذا رائحة طيبة ويقطر مراً مائعاً حتى كانت رائحته تعطّر الجو المحيط به.

سُوسَنَّة

اسم عبري معناه (( زهرة السوسن )) وهي إحدى النساء اللواتي خدمن المسيح من أموالهن 

سِيمون

اسم عبراني معناه (( السامع )) وفي الأصل لفظه نفس لفظ الاسم (( سمعان ))

هاجر

اسم سامي معناه (( هجرة ))*​


----------



## Meriamty (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا مينا


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## فادية (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع  جميل  جدا  
تسلم  ايديك  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فونتالولو (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

سلام رب يسوع 
بشكريا مينا  والموضوع حلو


----------



## SaViOr (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

*شكراً على هذه الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## mina1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا مينا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...



*شكرا لردك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*



فادية قال:


> موضوع  جميل  جدا
> تسلم  ايديك
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكرا لردك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mina1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام رب يسوع
> بشكريا مينا  والموضوع حلو



*شكرا لردك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*



SaViOr قال:


> *شكراً على هذه الموضوع الجميل​*



*شكرا لردك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

_*ميرسي خالص على الموضوع الحلو دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_


----------



## mina1 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

*شكرا لردك يا بنت الملك​*


----------



## K A T Y (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

_*ميرسي يا مينا علي المعلومات الجميلة يا مينا*_​ 

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## mina1 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى من الكتاب المقدس*

*شكرا لردك يا كاتى​*


----------

